# Homepage schräges design machbar ?



## aherzog (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe einen Auftrag bekommen eine Webseite zu erstellen.
Der Kunde hat bereits mit einem Webtool ein Design erstellt, das ich übernehmen soll.

Das aussergewönliche ist das absichtliche schräge Design.

Hier mal ein Bild:



Wie lässt sich sowas realisieren?

Laut dem Kunden ist das Kontaktformular auch in der gleichen Schräge.
Also auch die Textfelder.

Wer kann mir einen Tip geben. 
Hab im Moment keinen Plan.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## sheel (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi

http://davidwalsh.name/css-transform-rotate
Ein kleiner Test (Mozilla-only): http://jsfiddle.net/sfu3P/


----------



## aherzog (11. Oktober 2013)

Denn Befehl kenn ich gar nicht.

Aber jetzt weiss ich wonach ich suchen muss.
Danke dir sheel


----------



## sheel (11. Oktober 2013)

Der erste Link erklärt doch für alle Browser schön.
Was noch suchen?


----------



## aherzog (11. Oktober 2013)

Habs nur mal ganz flüchtig angesehen.
Muss zuerst mal das Grundgerüst bauen und dann kann ich damit testen.
Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Wolkenbruch (14. Oktober 2013)

Meinst du nicht, du könntest deinen Kunden noch irgendwie von dem "absichtlich schrägen" Design abbringen? Ich finde das ist eine absolute Todsünde in Sachen Usability, was er da von dir verlangt.


----------



## aherzog (14. Oktober 2013)

Das bin ich gerade am besprechen.

Gehen tuts zwar. (Habs auch getestet) Abers sieht nicht toll aus.
Besonders beim FireFox, gibts böse Darstellungsfehler.
Und das Menü ist auch nicht immer in eine Linie.
Der Text ist mal etwas höher dann beim anderen Browser wieder tiefer usw.

Wäre mir auch recht,das schräge Design nicht zu verwenden..

Gruss Andy


----------

